# Installing a Router Plate in a Workbench



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

I own a Sjoberg bench I bought from Rockler and I was wondering if anyone has ever installed a router plate in the top of their workbench? The only concern I have is weakening the bench top by putting a hole in the top but the extra space for routing large boards would be nice. Any thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sounds like a good idea initially but...*

I wouldn't do it. :no:
It would "ruin" the nice bench, and may cause a structural failure.
There are other ways to get a good router table. I have a free standing Bench Dog Pro cast iron one and another one attached to my table saw on the right side. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21598&utm_source=amazon&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=amazon


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I had second thoughts about doing it, though I had a good plan on how I was going to do it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use that bench for a router table. Any flat table top can be made into a router table by just mounting a plate/router. Or you could just buy a second base and mount it under a table top. What you would then have is the ability to use the router and any bit with a top/end bearing. To use any other bit you would need some type of fixed guide or also called a fence. You could make your own fence system.












 







.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

In general I wouldn't use a bench for a router table simply because it would endanger too many things. Either I'd drop something on the router bit and bend the router's shaft, or slice myself open snagging my arm next on the bit.

For something as small and hard to see as a router bit, I keep it on purpose built tables. If I ever build my router insert on my tablesaw, it would be a good thing, as it would discourage me from using my tablesaw table as a bench or storage location.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Another vote here to leave the poor bench as is, and instead build or buy an extension wing for the table saw. Great for space saving, and provides a good flat surface for routing. I haven't come across anything I can't work on mine even though it is smallish...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grizzly has a table saw router extension*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-Extension/H7507

It's a lot cheaper than the Bench Dog Pro, at $220, but it doesn't use a standard size router insert. This means you'd want arouter with bottom plate height adjustment. Freud and Milwaukee for example. The main reason to integrate the 2 tools is to save floor space. The router table should have it's own fence and not rely on the table saw fence. Set ups are too hard to get back spot on if you have to move the fence.  bill


----------

